

Apple v. Samsung: An 88% Of Value Bond On All Imports? - stevewillensky
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/12/30/apple-v-samsung-an-88-of-value-bond-on-all-imports-ouch/

======
linuxhansl
When will Apple end this? Rather than litigating nonsense "rounded corner"
type patents, they can just build a better product.

The current Samsung (and HTC and LG) models are just better than the current
iPhone (this, of course, is just in my opinion). Apple seems to have missed
the boat with these types of devices (larger screen, but not quite a tablet)
and now is blaming it on stolen IP.

I also prefer the openness of Android (no iTunes walled garden, less IP
control, etc... Again just my opinion). There others like me and no amount of
litigation will get me to buy an iPhone. All I see is that Apple is going to
the devices I like more expensive.

